# Quikrete vs. sakrete



## nikeman

It's a stupid thread to get some opinions. Lowes has Sakrete while home depot has quikrete. The Sakrete says its for footings and says it cures in 24 hours while the quikrete just says its for things like fence posts and to allow 5 days to cure completely. What do you guys think? I will be using it as footers for my shed and the shed will be on jacks while it cures. I will also be using rebar. 

Opinions?


----------



## bbo

qhikrete has products to match what you are looking to do.

http://www.quikrete.com/PDFs/ConcreteSelectorGuide.pdf

http://www.quikrete.com/PDFs/FastSetProductsSelectorGuide.pdf

sakrete should be much of the same.

you'll need to know the curing times needed and strength needed for your application.


----------



## nikeman

Looks like quikrete 5000 is the way to go. But it's $1 more per bag than the Sakrete so still not sure. I doubt the shed puts 1500 lbs psi on one corner so over night should be fine with rebar I think. I don't like I idea of my shed sitting on jacks for a long period of time with my crazy dog running around back there.


----------



## concretemasonry

Quikrete and Sakrete are essentially the same products made to minimum mortar or concrete standards and there are not "secrets". They both vary somewhat because they are made from the locally available aggregates that do not have very specific ASTM standards (ASTM C33). Even the preferred proportioning specifications have wide overlapping standards and the concrete strength standards are for lab tests and not actual in-place strengths.

Concrete cures/increases in strength as long as there is moisture available. If a mix says it includes Type III (High Early) cement, it will have higher early early strength, but possibly a lower ultimate strength, but strength is really not important for a fence post foundation.

I had a friend that packaged both Quikrete and Sakrete in the same plant with the same aggregate and cement. He also packaged his own brand plus bagged kitty litter in slower periods.

For a fence post it does not make much difference, but make you feel better.

Dick


----------



## nikeman

I'm using it for footers on my 12x16 shed so strength would be important there


----------



## concretemasonry

For a 12x16 shed concrete strength is not hat important. You have light loads ans the main problem would be wind for uplift or wind for lateral resistance. For the latter, the above ground structure and the soil properties are most important.

You cannot get an appreciable load on a footing from a 12x16 shed.

Dick


----------

